# Task lighting for milling machine



## Boltgun (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi everyone, my googlefu has been weak looking for this. Does anyone know of a task light that can be magnetically mounted on a milling machine that uses P60 type modules? that plugs in to 120V power (obviously with a transformer to get it down to 3-9V). It would use something like this:

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B006R9OP1S/

although this is used for coolant. 

TIA
Boltgun


----------



## joshk (Jan 15, 2021)

I think what you want is a desk lamp


----------



## Boltgun (Jan 16, 2021)

That would work without a doubt....but it wouldn't be cool!

Thanks though

Boltgun


----------



## joshk (Jan 16, 2021)

You could mod it. haha


----------

